# 580K Case Backhohe suddenly will not move forward or backward with the shuttle shift



## John Curtis (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi. I have a 1990 (I believe) 580K Case, 2wd extendahoe. I backed it up an incline, set it up and used the hoe. Needed to get some dirt with the bucket so I stowed the hoe, put it down on the tires and it coasted down the short incline to level ground. I was in second gear and put the shuttle shift into forward and it would not move. Also tried reverse and all four gears? It seems a big coincidence that the forward and reverse clutches could have failed at the same time when I had just drove it to to the spot to back in and set it up with no issues and then it wont move? Your advice would be appreciated before I pull the transmission out of it.

Thank you
John


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You have I assume checked the fluid level in the shuttle, right?


----------



## John Curtis (Apr 26, 2021)

Fedup said:


> You have I assume checked the fluid level in the shuttle, right?


Thank you for responding. Yes it is at the correct level.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I would think you would somehow be able to see the drive shaft below the floor plate somehow and confirm that when you put the shuttle in gear and try to move the machine that the shaft either turns or doesn't turn. That would indicate whether the problem is in the shuttle or farther back in the trans axle. Have you done that?


----------



## dieselvette (May 2, 2021)

John Curtis said:


> Hi. I have a 1990 (I believe) 580K Case, 2wd extendahoe. I backed it up an incline, set it up and used the hoe. Needed to get some dirt with the bucket so I stowed the hoe, put it down on the tires and it coasted down the short incline to level ground. I was in second gear and put the shuttle shift into forward and it would not move. Also tried reverse and all four gears? It seems a big coincidence that the forward and reverse clutches could have failed at the same time when I had just drove it to to the spot to back in and set it up with no issues and then it wont move? Your advice would be appreciated before I pull the transmission out of it.
> 
> Thank you
> John


My 580D has a button on the bucket lever for electronic clutch release (basically neutral) I forgot the official term for it. Also a button on the floor. Sometimes the one on the bucket lever gets stuck (I never use it, but sometimes bump it accidentally) down just enough to trick me into thinking something major just broke. Check the simple things first.


----------



## 2014dvrhovac (2 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> I would think you would somehow be able to see the drive shaft below the floor plate somehow and confirm that when you put the shuttle in gear and try to move the machine that the shaft either turns or doesn't turn. That would indicate whether the problem is in the shuttle or farther back in the trans axle. Have you done that?


 i am having a similar issue with my 580E. When its out of gear but the shift lever in reverse position the drive shaft moves, but when in gear, and shift lever in reverse it does not move, its like when i put it in gear it locks up, yes it has fluids, checked everything and toped it off.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

2014dvrhovac said:


> i am having a similar issue with my 580E. When its out of gear but the shift lever in reverse position the drive shaft moves, but when in gear, and shift lever in reverse it does not move, its like when i put it in gear it locks up, yes it has fluids, checked everything and toped it off.


So how does it work in forward? 

You're sure the shift linkage and shuttle lever are moving the control valve the full distance in both directions? That's about all you can do from the outside. I'm sure there are test ports you can access to monitor clutch pack pressures, but I couldn't tell you where they are or what pressure to expect. That would be my next step. I would expect both clutch pressures will be the same, so if it drives in forward but not in reverse the pressures should tell you something. If the reverse pressure is noticeably less that would indicate an internal leak. If the pressures are pretty much the same that would indicate a reverse clutch plate/drive issue.


----------

